# Salvia divinorum



## NorCalHal (Apr 29, 2009)

What is this stuff???

A good friend of mine was telling me about this stuff yesterday and sadi he had tried it. Smoked a bowl. He stated that he pretty much "Saw God" for about 2 minuates.

Now, I know we are not to talk about other "substances" here, but I am actually a little worried. Here in Cali, it is legal and can be purchased at "health" food stores, while in 11 states, it is a controlled substance.

I have never heard of it before, and am just curious if anyone else has.

Here is the wiki about it.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_divinorum


----------



## kaotik (Apr 29, 2009)

just a little temporary insanity smokable herb. kind of a short acid/mushroom-ish high from what i gather.
only lasts for a few minutes, but supposed to be one hell of a trip (i've never tried it (with my condition, it wouldn't be wise) but my buddy said it was pretty insane. another guy he was with got his head stuck to the wall (it wasn't, but he couldn't get it off)
weird how it's legal.. i think it's because it's only starting to get well known now.. laws will change i'm sure.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard of it, pretty much same as your friends story.  Decided between coffee, cigs, and bud i don't need to start anything new...guess i'm just old.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 29, 2009)

That crap is scary. Legal or not, it's bad news.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't get me wrong fellas, I am not tryin' to justify it, just curious. 
I hear ya Budders...I too am too old to start tryin' "new" "drugs".

Like I said, I am starting to hear about it a bit, so I am sure it won't take long for it to get a Nation wide ban. It is actually a little scary knowing this stuff is available over the counter to anyone and everyone.


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

i did it a couple times a while back not cool.  i did it in my RV and felt i was in a submarine.  all boxed in like.  i didnt like it.  if your clostrofobic you will go nuts for about 5 minutes.  it sux   but hey we all make our own choices in life.:headbang2: good luck with that :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 29, 2009)

So its kind of like a "Whippit" buzz? Lasting just a couple mins and can be real intense.
Wow. Havent thought about a whippit in 20 years or more.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

I think I'll pass and keep on smoking weed. To old to start tripping again then again think I'll go shrooming after while.:hubba:


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 29, 2009)

wrathkill said:
			
		

> I did it in my RV and felt i was in a submarine. all boxed in like.


 
LOL. Sorry, bro, not laughing at you, but funny story. I could see myself freaking out!


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So its kind of like a "Whippit" buzz? Lasting just a couple mins and can be real intense.
> Wow. Havent thought about a whippit in 20 years or more.


ok never ate a whippit but im sure salvias worse gave me a real itchy feeling.  IMO it should be illegal.  how can they justify that being legal and keeping MJ illegal.  ppl have killed ppl and themselves on that sht. no joke!:headbang2:


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> then again think I'll go shrooming after while.:hubba:


the goonies r much better my friend  IMO F salvia!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 29, 2009)

I've even wanted to bond Salvinorin-A w/ my hash oil(thc-a) but never had the chance (my oil disappeared before I could purchase an ozer of Salv, heheh). Great drug if you want a quick trip to neverland. The only caveat I have is it more of a solitary drug. As in you should be by yourself when you take it because you can easily be distracted out of your hallucinations and/or people talk and prematurely pull you out and it pisses you off...Much P&L, pople. -7greeneyes


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 29, 2009)

Our young Asian correspondent, Crozar, has had experience.  Makes me glad I'm old and in the way.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41176


----------



## leafminer (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess it is a drug for young guns. There comes a point at which your brain says "I don't think it is a good idea to do any more psychedelics, chum"


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 29, 2009)

wrathkill said:
			
		

> ok never ate a whippit but im sure salvias worse gave me a real itchy feeling.  IMO it should be illegal.  how can they justify that being legal and keeping MJ illegal.  ppl have killed ppl and themselves on that sht. no joke!:headbang2:



Whippit is the air in whip cream cans. Dental laughing gas. 
Use to hit those going down the interstate. Not recommended for the sane. No matter how fun it is.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2009)

hey guys not to be a PITA but this stuff is illegal in 2 states and we have closed many threads in the past. other forums would be a better resource for this stuff...myself think its a waste of time and money. but due to site rules....thread closed.


----------

